# New woman's bow announced today by Mathews



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey, everyone that is bow shopping check out the new Jewel from Mathews. Looks interesting!

http://mathewsinc.com/product/jewel/#colors


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice bow...makes me wonder if I should have waited longer on getting my new bow, lol


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

It is a very nice looking bow! We will be going to the bow shop in a couple weeks...thinking I will be shooting one if he has it! It will be the only other bow besides for my switchback xt that I have shot. Nothing else has ever made me look twice.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

nice!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone else find it odd that they release a bow in the middle of summer? The specs look great though... lightweight, very adjustable... I just might hafta shoot this one if I see it in a shop


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree that it's odd for a release this early. The Spec's are the same as there women's Passion bow. I personally think that the new Jewel is exactly like the man's Z series from Mathews. 

Can't wait til my local archery store has one. I'm seeing my Shark releasing very soon


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel ya. I ordered my new bow this past week then they come out with this one yesterday. what the heck. I ordered the passion!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

csunnysloan said:


> I agree that it's odd for a release this early. The Spec's are the same as there women's Passion bow.


At first glance... the brace height is different (and for the better IMO) and higher speeds (Passion was rated 325 at 70lbs, Jewel is rated 325 at 60lbs), shorter ATA but more parallel limb design.


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

z28melissa said:


> At first glance... the brace height is different (and for the better IMO) and higher speeds (Passion was rated 325 at 70lbs, Jewel is rated 325 at 60lbs), shorter ATA but more parallel limb design.


Thats correct. I did see that but forgot to mention. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks a LOT like the Z7..


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I think that's the idea  To offer a bow similar to the Z7 that shorties can shoot.


Plus you get a waffle maker with every purchase. hehh hehe sorry had to


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea. Looks nice, similar to the Z7 extreme. I like it!!
I don't think it will be as fast as the heartbreaker.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't think it will be as fast as the heartbreaker? Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the Heartbreaker rated at 205fps ibo (30" draw, 70lbs)?


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Well .... What do you think? I might be wrong .
Jewel is 325 at 29dl 60#
heartbreaker is 305 at 27dl 60#
I'm just thinking with my short 25dl it would be. Either way 
I like the looks.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I thought the 305 was IBO rating, did not know it was based on 27". So I'm not sure?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

When they released the Passion a couple years ago, it came out about this same time. 
I remember I HAD to get one for our outdoor show the first of august. 

Yea, I still think the Heartbreaker will be faster. I have a Jewel coming in within the next week and we'll see!!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> When they released the Passion a couple years ago, it came out about this same time.
> I remember I HAD to get one for our outdoor show the first of august.
> 
> Yea, I still think the Heartbreaker will be faster. I have a Jewel coming in within the next week and we'll see!!


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

so is this a 2011 bow or starting to release 2012 bows?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

mathews shipped two out today to our shop they should be there monday thats fast


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone know the price tag on the Jewel? I have heard $769 & $899???


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Guess what.... I got to shoot the Jewel tonight . It was really nice.
Our shop got one in today and set it at a 25 dl and 40#. It was very smooth,
no vibration and super quiet . I like it but the guys said it would sell for 900. 
Too much money for me...


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

does it come left handed, if so wife is very interested


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, its $899, $999 if you want the pink or teal. Too expensive for me..I'll just wait until I find someone selling it used


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

a7xelk said:


> does it come left handed, if so wife is very interested


And yes I think all Mathews bows come in left handed.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

I like that hot pink one, but I don't like such a short bow. For me, a little longer bow holds steadier on the target.


----------



## DiamondGirl13 (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Hoytchick4ever said:


> Does anyone know the price tag on the Jewel? I have heard $769 & $899???


My local bow shop is the one selling for only $769. They blow all the other shops away on prices. Which we are considered a low income area so he has to drop his profit just to be able and sell any bows


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

My local shop has this bow in a right hand only but shot it anyway. It is a very nice bow, sure would like to shoot a left hand in my draw length. The shop is selling the bow for $869 in Lost Camo.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

csunnysloan said:


> My local bow shop is the one selling for only $769. They blow all the other shops away on prices. Which we are considered a low income area so he has to drop his profit just to be able and sell any bows


Haha, almost worth a road trip to Oklahoma!!!


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

csunnysloan said:


> My local bow shop is the one selling for only $769. They blow all the other shops away on prices. Which we are considered a low income area so he has to drop his profit just to be able and sell any bows


Which bow shop do you go to? I'm an Oklahoma girl, and afraid if this has a smoother draw than my Passion I might be in love!


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

my wife shot the jewel on sunday 25'' 45 lb witch is the same as her pasion and she said it was sweet. i am consitering ordering one for her just have to pic her brain on color combow i know it wont be pink


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

bowtodd said:


> my wife shot the jewel on sunday 25'' 45 lb witch is the same as her pasion and she said it was sweet. i am consitering ordering one for her just have to pic her brain on color combow i know it wont be pink


I think if I got one, I'd get all black, and then send the cams and whatnot off to be annodized in lime green!


----------

